# Laying tile over limestone



## rhino316 (Feb 6, 2015)

Is there anything special that would need to be done to tile over a limestone fireplace hearth


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

17 hours, long enough, I would say roll some EcoPrimGrip over it, let dry and tile away.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Is it flat. Often when limestone is split it is left uneven. You may need to address that first. 

Otherwise like Mike said, EcoPrim and tile.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll concur with Mike so long as it's flat and secure. No real reason to do anything else.


----------

